# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  كل شئ عن كأس القارات 2013 بوست متجدد

## امام اباتي

*ملاعب نهائيات كأس القارات 2013 [ معلومات + صور + سعة الملعب + سنة الأفتتاح ] !!!!



][ ملعب برازيليا الوطني ][ 

ملعب ناسيونال دي برازيليا المعروف سابقا باسم ملعب مين جارينشا هو ملعب متعدد الأغراض في برازيليا، البرازيل. وهي تستخدم
 حاليا في الغالب لمباريات كرة القدم. الملعب يحمل 71.500 متفرج. وقد تم بناء الملعب عام 1974. وهناك خطط لإعادة بناء الملعب
 لزيادة قدرتها على 71.000 وكذلك للوصول إلى متطلبات لنهائيات كأس العالم 2014، الذي سيعقد في البرازيل. تمت إعادة تسمية
 الملعب في مطلع عام 2010 إلى ملعب ناسيونال دي برازيليا وإعادة الإعمار بدأت في نيسان / أبريل من العام نفسه. وسيكون الملعب 
المضيف أيضا لبعض المباريات في لدورة الألعاب الأولمبية الصيفية لعام 2016 الذي سيعقد في ريو دي جانيرو.




][ ملعب كاستيلاو ][ 

ملعب كاستيلاو المعروف أيضا جيغانتي دا بوا فيستا ، هو ملعب لكرة القدم افتتح يوم 11 نوفمبر 1973 في فورتاليزا ، سيارا 
البرازيل ، مع سعة قصوى من 60.326 شخص. وتعود ملكية الملعب من قبل حكومة الولاية سيارا ، وتعود لنادي سبورتينغ
 كلوب إيسبورتي وفورتاليزا. وكان يكرم الاسم الرسمي بلاسيدو أديرالدو كاستيلو ، محافظ سيارا من 12 سبتمبر 1966 إلى
 15 مارس 1971 ، وبناء ملعب الحالم. ملعب كاستيلاو هو واحد من الأماكن التي تقام فيها بطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم
 2014 ، والتي ستقام في البرازيل.وبعد التجديد سوف يستوعب الملعب قدرة جديدة تقدر 66،700 متفرج .

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*

][ ملعب أرينا برونامو كامبو ][ 

أرينا سيداد دا كوبا أو أرينا برنامبوكانو هو ملعب متعدد الاستخدامات في ريسيفي بالبرازيل، التي هي حاليا في مراحل التخطيط.
 وبمجرد الانتهاء، سيتم استخدامه في الغالب لمباريات كرة القدم وسوف تستخدم لإستضافة مباريات خلال بطولة كأس العالم لكرة 
القدم 2014. وسيكون قدرة استعابه حوالي 46.160 متفرج.




][ ملعب مينيراو ][ 


ملعب مينيراو هو ملعب كرة قدم يقع في مدينة بيلو هوريزونتي البرازيلية . يسع الملعب لجلوس 75،783 متفرج . يعتبر الملعب
 الرسمي الذي يخوض فيه نادي أتليتيكو مينيرو و كروزيرو مبارياتهما . تم افتتاح الملعب في 5 سبتمبر 1965 .




][ ملعب ماراكانا ][ 

ملعب ماراكانا أو ملعب الصحافي ماريو فيلهو هو أحد أكبر الملاعب الرياضية في العالم من حيث المساحة. يقع في مدينة ريو دي
 جانيرو البرازيلية. بني خصيصا لنهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم 1950 ومنذ ذلك الحين أستخدم لمباريات كرة القدم بين نوادي كرة
 القدم الرئيسية في ريو دي جانيرو، بما في ذلك بوتافوغو، فلامنغو، فلوميننسي وفاسكو دا غاما وكان وقتها يستوعب نحو 199.854
 متفرج ويحتوى على 130,000 مقعد.وأعتبر أكبر ملعب لكرة القدم. ولكن مساحة استيعاب الملعب الحالية تصل إلى 82,238
 متفرج مما يجعله أكبر ملعب في البرازيل وأمريكا الجنوبية. وفي 2010 أغلق الملعب لتجديده وترقيته إلى بلوغ إجمالي طاقاته 
إلى نحو 90.000 متفرج لنهائيات كأس العالم 2014 ودورة الألعاب الأولمبية الصيفية 2016.





][ ملعب أرينا فونتي نوفا ][ 


ملعب باهيا آرينا هو مشروع لبناء نلعب جديد لكرة القدم فقط لنهائيات كأس العالم 2014.الملعب بنواجد في مدينة سالفادور (باهيا).
 وسيتم بناء الملعب في مكان الملعب القديم فونتي نوفا. وقد تم اختيار جماعة من المهندسين المعماريين من براونشفايغ بألمانيا،
 والتي أعادت تصميم أيضا ملعب هانوفر في الساحة القديمة لنهائيات كأس العالم 2006 بعد تقديم العطاءات فيه.

*

----------


## امام اباتي

* 

 


 

 ( البرازيل )

 ( المستضيف ) ، ويمثل قارة أمريكا الجنوبية
  عدد المشاركات : المشاركة السابعة


 
  ( أسبانيا )

 بطل كأس العالم 2010 ، ويمثل قارة أوروبا
 عدد المشاركات : المشاركة الثانية

 
 ( اليابان )

 بطل كأس الأمم الأسيوية 2011 ، ويمثل قارة آسيا
 عدد المشاركات : الخامسة


 
 ( المكسيك )

 بطل الكأس الذهبي للكونكاكاف 2011
 عدد المشاكات : السادسة

 
 ( الأوروغواي )

 بطل كوبا أمريكا 2011 ، ويمثل قارة أمريكا الجنوبية
 عدد المشاركات : المشاركة الثانية


 
 ( تاهيتي )

 بطل كأس أوقيانوسيا للأمم 2012 ، يمثل اتحاد أوقيانوسيا
 عدد المشاركات : المشاركة الأولى

 
 ( إيطاليا )

 وصيف كأس الأمم الأوروبية لكرة القدم 2012 ، ويمثل قارة أوروبا
 عدد المشاركات : المشاركة الثانية


 
 ( نيجيريا )

 بطل كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم 2013 ، ويمثل فارة أفريقيا
 عدد المشاركات : المشاركة الثانية



*

----------


## امام اباتي

* 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 ملاحظة : توقيت المباريات على توقيت +4 جرينتش | أبوظبي

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*

منتخب الاوروغواي 



اللقب : السيليستي
المدرب :أوسكار تاباريز 
القائد : دييغو لوبيز 
التأسيس : 1916





هو فريق كرة القدم الذي يمثل أوروجواي دولياً. كان منتخب أوروجواي أول فائز  ومستضيف لبطولة كأس العالم لكرة القدم بعد تغلبه على منتخب 
الأرجنتين لكرة القدم بنتيجة 4 - 2 في المباراة النهائية لبطولة كأس العالم  لكرة القدم 1930. كما فاز بكأس العالم عام 1950 في البرازيل. لم يفلح  الفريق في التأهل لبطولة كأس العالم 
لكرة القدم 2006 في ألمانيا بعدما هزمه منتخب أستراليا لكرة القدم في مجموعة الملحق.

تحمل أوروجواي الرقم القياسي لعدد المباريات التي لعبتها ضد أحد المنتخبات،  وهو منتخب الأرجنتين لكرة القدم، حيث لعب الفريقان ضد بعض 161 مرة منذ عام  1901. كما كانت 
أول مباريات أوروجواي الرسمية، والتي كانت ضد الأرجنتين، تعد أول مباراة  رسمية تقام خارج بريطانيا منذ ابتكار كرة القدم الحديثة. وقد انتصر في  المباراة منتخب الأرجنتين 
بنتيجة 3 - 2، وأقيمت المباراة في 16 مايو 1901، في مدينة مونيفيديو، أوروجواي.

لمنتخب أوروجواي أيضاً عدد كبير من الألقاب القارية، فقد فاز 14 مرة ببطولة  كوبا أمريكا، أولها عام 1916 وآخرها عام 1995. أعلى تصنيف حصل عليه  المنتخب من الفيفا هو
14 (في مايو 1994). في عام 1927 حقق المنتخب الأوروغوياني أكبر انتصار له،  ضد منتخب بوليفيا لكرة القدم، بنتيجة 9 - 0. ظهر منتخب أوروجواي في كأس  العالم 10 مرات،

وفي كوبا أمريكا 39 مرة. فازت أوروجواي ببطولة كوبا أمريكا 14 مرة في  الأعوام: 1916، 1917، 1920، 1923، 1924، 1926، 1935، 1942، 1956، 1959،  1967، 
1983، 1987، 1995. كما فازت بالميدالية الذهبية في أولمبياد 1924 وأولمبياد 1928.


[( فـــوز × خـســـــاره )]

اكبر فوز حققه منتخب الاوروغواي

( أوروجواي 12 - 0 بوليفيا ) في سنة ( 9 / نوفمبر / 1927 )

اكبر خساره تلقاها منتخب الاوروغواي


( أوروجواي 1 - 6 الأرجنتين ) في سنة ( 20 / يوليو / 1902 )







فيرناندو موسليرا 

سباستيان كوتس - دييغو جودين  - دييغو لوجانو  - ماكسي بيريرا 


والتر جارجانو - كريستيان رودريغيز - ألفارو فيرناندو 


لويس سواريز - أديسون كافاني - دييغو فورلان 








دييجو فورلان    
اللقب:    Cachavacha
المركز:    مهاجم
النادي:    إنترناسيونال




لويس ألبيرتو سواريز دياز    
الاسم الكامل:    Luis Alberto Suلrez
المركز:    مهاجم
الرقم:    9
النادي:    ليفربول




إدينسون روبيرتو كافاني جوميز    
اللقب:    Matador
المركز:    مهاجم
الرقم:    21
النادي:    نابولي




والتر جارجانو    
مكان الولادة:    Paysandْ
المركز:    خط الوسط
الرقم:    5
النادي:    الإنتر







جدول المباريات للمنتخب ضمن المجموعه B

16 حزيران/يونيو : أسبانيا × أوروجواي 
الساعة 01:00 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة 

 20 حزيران/يونيو : نيجيريا × أوروجواي 
الساعة 01:00 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة 

 23 حزيران/يونيو : أوروجواي × تاهيتي 
الساعة 22:00 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*


المنتخب الوطني البرازيلي , تابع في إدارة شئونه لـ الاتحاد البرازيلي لـ  كرة القدم والشهير بـ CBF ، ويعد منتخب راقصي السامبا المنتخب الأنجح في  تاريخ اللعبة ، بـ خمس نجوم مونديالية ، حيث نجحت أجياله المتعاقبة بـ  تحقيق اللقب في 5 مناسبات [ 1958 - 1962 - 1970 - 1994 - 2002 ] كما خرجت  مقولة شهيرة عن كرة القدم تقول [ اخترعها الإنجليز ، وأبدع فيها  البرازيليين ] ..



الاسم : المنتخب البرازيلي
اللقب : السليساو
المدرب : سكولاري
القائد : تياغو سيلفا 
اللاعب الأكثر مشاركة في تاريخ المنتخب : كافو [ 142 ]
الهداف التاريخي لـ منتخب البرازيل : بيليه [ 77 ]

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
 

 منتخب إيطاليا ( الآوزري )

 

 اللقب : الأزوري
 المدرب : تشيزري برانديلي
 القائد : جاونيجي بوفون
 التأسيس : سنة 1898م


 

 ممثل  إيطاليا الرسمي في رياضة  كرة القدم، تأسس الاتحاد الإيطالي لكرة القدم في  العام 1898، وانضم إلى الفيفا في لعام 1905 . شاركت إيطاليا في جميع نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم باستثناء عامي 1930 ، 1958 . كانت أول مباراة دولية لأيطاليا في عام 1910 وفازت فيها على فرنسا  6  - 2 واكبر فوز لها كان في عام 1948 على الولايات المتحدة 9 - 0 واقسى   خسارة عام 1924 على يد هنغاريا 1 - 7 .

 يعتبر المنتخب الإيطالي من أنجح المنتخبات على مستوى العالم، حسب غينيس، فهو استطاع الفوز بجميع البطولات التي شارك فيها .


 )★( إنجازات المنتخب الآيطالي )★(

  كأس العالم 

 أربع مرات في أعوام 1934، 1938, 1982 ، 2006
المركز الثاني مرتين 1970، 1994
المركز الثالث مرة 1990

  كأس أوروبا

 مرة واحدة عام 1968 
المركز الثاني: عام 2000

الأولمبياد

الذهبية في أولمبياد برلين 1936 
البرونزية في أمستردام 1928، و أثينا 2004



 

 كانت المدرسة الإيطالية تعتبر إلى وقت قريب من المدارس الدفاعية ولكن ومنذ التسعينيات طرأت تغييرات على الأسلوب الدفاعي وتم ادخال الوسيلة الهجومية ايضا في تكتيكات اللعب. انبعثت من المدرسة الأيطالية اسماء لامعة مثل  جاشينتو فاكيتي قائد الفريق الحاصل على البطولة الاوربية الوحيده عام 1968 و  باولو روسي هداف كأس العالم 1982 و روبيرتو بادجو أفضل لاعب في العالم  لعام 1993و برونو كونتي وباولو مالديني و دينو زوف و ألساندرو ألتوبيلي و  روبيرتو دونادوني و لويجي ريفا الهداف التاريخي في منتخب إيطاليا لكرة القدم ، والكثير الكثير غيرهم.


 

 القائمة الرسمية المستدعاة لكأس القارات و المكونة من 30 لاعب سيتم تصفيتهم لاحقا لـ23 !!

حرآس المرمى : أغاتزي  - بوفون -  ماركيتي - سيريغو 

الدفاع : اباتي - انتونيلي - استوري - بارزالي -   كيليني - بونوتشي - دي تشيليو - ماجيو - اوغبونا - رانوكيا 

الوسط : اكويلاني - بونافينتورا - كاندريفا - تشيرشي - دي روسي - ديامانتي - جياكيريني - ماركيزيو - مونتوليفو - بيرلو - بولي 

الهجوم : بالوتيلي - الشعراوي - جيوفينكو - جيلاردينو - اوزفالدو - ساو 

 

 )★( أبرز اللآعبين )★( 

  مآريو بالوتيللي
 

  جانويجي بوفون 
 

  آندريا بيرلو 
 


 

  

 )★(جدول مباريات المنتخب الايطالي)★(

 الأحد 16 / 6 / 2013
 ايطاليا × المكسيك

 الأربعآء 19 / 6 / 2013
 ايطاليا × اليابان

 السبت 22 / 6 / 2013
 ايطاليا × البرازيل

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
المنتخب الأسباني ( لآروخآ )





 اللقب :الماتادور - لاروخا (الأحمر) لكيب دور (الفريق الذهبي)
المدرب : فيسنتي دل بوسكي
القائد : إيكر كاسياس
التأسيس : سنة 1913






 منتخب إسبانيا لكرة القدم  هو ممثل إسبانيا الرسمي في رياضة كرة القدم ،  وتصنيفه العالمي الأول.  منتخب إسبانيا هم أبطال أوروبا لمرتين متتاليتين  بعد تغلبهم في نهائي كأس  أمم أوروبا 2012  لكرة القدم على منتخب إيطاليا  بأربعة أهدآف نظيفة ،  وأبطال العالم سنة 2010 أيضا بعد تغلبهم على هولندا  بهدف الرسآم أندريس  إينيستا .

تأسس الإتحاد الأسباني لكرة القدم في العام 1904، وانضم إلى الفيفا في   العام 1913، يعتبر منتخب إسبانيا الفريق الأوروبي الوحيد الذي حقق بطولة   كأس العالم خارج قارته، أفضل عروضه كانت عام 2010 عندما حقق البطولة في   المباراة النهائية التي جمعته مع هولندا ، غاب اللآروخا عن نهائيات كأس   العالم : 1930 ، 1938 ، 1954 ، 1958 ، 1970 ، 1974.


 )★( قائمة الألقاب للفريق الأسباني )★(




 في بطولة كأس العالم
★ في عام 1950 حقق المركز الرآبع 
★ في عام 2010 بطل العالم


 بطولة الأمم الأوروبية
★ بطل أوروبا ثلآث مرات : 1964 ، 2008 ، 2012
★ وصيف البطل عام  1984

 
بطولة كأس القارات
★ المركز الثالث عام 2009





 أعلن السيد فيسنتي دل بوسكي عن قائمة تضم عدد 23 لاعب لخوض غمار المنافسة العالمية ، وقد ضمت التشكيلة نجوم المنتخب الأسباني :

حراسة المرمى :  كاسياس – رينا – فالديس 

 المدافعين :  مونريـال – خوردي ألبا – البيول – بيكيه – سيرخيو راموس – ازبيليكويتا – اربيلوا 

 خط الوسط :  انيستا – كازورلا – بوسكيتس – تشافي هيرنانديز – خافي مارتينيز 

 المهاجمين :  ماتا – سيلفا – فابريغاس – بيدرو – نافاس – دافيد فيا – فيرناندو توريس – سولدادو 

 



  )★( أبرز المشاركين )★(

 
تشافي هيرنانديز 



 سيرخيو رآموس






   )★( أبرز الغائبين )★(


 كآرليس بويول 




 شابي ألونسو 

 


 

 دآيفيد فيا 



 رآؤول غونزاليس 



 فيرناندو توريس





)★( أكثر اللآعبين مشاركة مع المنتخب )★( 


 إيكر كاسياس 







جهّز الإتحاد الأسباني القميص الجديد للمنتخب الأسباني الذي سيشارك به في البطولة بالطقم الأحمر المعروف
بعلامة " V " صفرآء على الرقبة بشكل جميل وأنيق يتناسب مع أنآقة لعب المنتخب وأدآءه الجميل .





 )★( مباريات المنتخب في البطولة ضمن المجموعه B )★( 

الآثنين 17 / 6 / 2013 
أسبانيا × الأوروغوآي 
الساعه الوآحدة بعد منتصف الليل " بتوقيت مكة المكرمة "

الخميس 20 / 6 / 2013
أسبانيا × تاهيتي 
الساعة العآشرة مساءاً  " بتوقيت مكة المكرمة "

الأحد 23 / 6 / 2013
نيجيريا × أسبانيا 
الساعة العآشرة مساءاً  " بتوقيت مكة المكرمة "



نتمنى التوفيق لمنتخب اسبانيا في هذه البطولة والعودة بكأس جديد تضاف الى خزآئن هذا الجيل الذهبي .


*

----------


## امام اباتي

*

.
.
.
.


المنتخب المكسيكي ( الأزتيك )


 

اللقب : التريكولور ، الأزتيك
المدرب : جوزيه مانويل دي لا توريه
القائد : فرانشيسكو رودريجيز
التأسيس : سنة 1927




تمكنت المكسيك من التأهل لكأس القارات البرازيل FIFA 2013 بفوزها 4-2 على الخصم اللدود الولايات المتحدة في مباراة نهائية مثيرة لبطولة الكأس الذهبية CONCACAF وبهذا النصر، توج فريق الأزتيك مشواراً رائعاً في البطولة حيث فاز في كل مبارياته، علماً أنه في موقعة الحسم تمكن من قلب تخلفه بهدفين ليطيح بأصحاب الضيافة في نهاية المطاف، حيث ختم جيوفاني دوس سانتوس مهرجان الأهداف المكسيكية بلمسة ساحرة. وهكذا، سيعود منتخب تريكولور إلى المسابقة التي كان قد تُوج بطلاً فيها عام 1999، أي في النسخة التي استضافها على أرضه وبين جماهيره.
كما جرت العادة قبل كل مشاركة في بطولة دولية كبيرة، تبدو التطلعات كبيرة هذه المرة أيضاً بين جماهير الأزتيك، إذ يراهن المشجعون المكسيكيون على قدرة منتخبهم على صنع التاريخ في البرازيل، إذ يسود الاعتقاد أن هذا الجيل من اللاعبين هو الأفضل في تاريخ البلاد، وهو ما أكده الفريق في الدور ما قبل الأخير من التصفيات المؤهلة للبرازيل 2014، حيث فاز الأزتيك في جميع مبارياته ضمن مجموعة صعبة تضم إلى جانبه كلاً منكوستاريكا والسلفادور وجيانا. والأمل الآن معقود على هذا المزيج من اللاعبين الكبار اللامعين، أمثال فرانسيسكو خافيير رودريجيز وكارلوس سالسيدو وخوسيه كورونا، وشباب "الجيل الذهبي" الذين تفخر بهم بلاد الأزتيكمنذ أن فازوا بكأس العالم تحت 17 سنة FIFA ، والذين يخوضون غمار أكبر بطولات الدوري في أوروبا، واكتسبوا الخبرة التي تؤهلهم لحمل راية المكسيك في أكبر المحافل الكروية.

لا يختلف اثنان على أن سلاح المكسيك الأساسي الآن هو اللاعب الأعجوبة خافيير "تشيتشاريتو" هرنانديز، الذي خلب ألباب العالم بأهدافه وحضوره المؤثر في مانشستر يونايتد وأيضاً تربعه على قائمة الهدافين في بطولة الكأس الذهبية 2011. ومع وجوده إلى جوار جيوفاني دوس سانتوس وأندريس جواردادو وهكتور مورينو، ومعهم مجموعة رائعة جديدة أفرزها الدوري المكسيكي الذي لا ينجح فيه إلا المتميزون، تتعاظم أحلام المكسيكيينبأداء تاريخي لفريقهم في البرازيل 2014.

تأسس الاتحاد المكسيكي لكرة القدم المشرف على المنتخب المكسيكي في عام 1927 م، وانضم إلى الفيفا في عام 1929.

وصل المنتخب لنهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم 13 مرة في : 1930، 1950، 1954، 1958، 1962، 1966، 1970، 1978، 1986، 1994، 1998، 2002، 2006 .

أول مبارة دولية للمكسيك في عام 1923 وفازت فيها على منتخب غواتيمالالكرة القدم 3 - 2 ، وأكبر فوز لها عام 1987 على جزر بهاماس 13 - 0 وأقسى خسارة عام 1961 امام المملكة المتحدة 0 - 8.

أفضل إنجاز لها في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم كانت وصولها إلى الدور ربع النهائي عامي 1970، 1986 .

أفضل تصنيف في تاريخ المنتخب في الفيفا : المركز الرآبع : فبراير 1998 / أغسطس 2003/ أبريل 2004 / يونيو 2004 / مايو 2006.

اسوء تصنيف في تاريخ المنتخب في الفيفا :المركز 33 : يوليو 2009.

اللاعب الأكثر تمثيلاً للمنتخب هو : كلاوديو سواريز (178) مباراة.

اللاعب الأكثر تسجيلاً للأهداف : خاريد بيرغيتي (46)هدف

شارك منتخب المكسيك في كأس القارات 5 مرات ، وأفضل نتيجة حققها هو عام 1999 عندما كان بطل النسخة لذلك العام.




)★( انجازات المنتخب المكسيكي )★( 

أفضل إنجاز لها في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم كانت وصولها إلى الدور ربع النهائي عامي 1970، 1986.
أبطال كأس الكونكاكاف الذهبية 9 مرات أعوام ( 1965, 1971, 1977 , 1993, 1996, 1998, 2003 , 2009 , 2011 ).





أعلن السيد " دي لآتوريه " مدرب منتخب المكسيك عن تشكيلته التي سيخوض بها بطولة كأس القارات 2013 بالبرآزيل 
وقد شملت التشكيلة نجوم المنتخب المكسيكي وجاءت كالتالي :

الحراس: كورونا - أوشوا - تالافيرا

الدفاع: سالسيدو - هيكتور مورينيو - ميير - فلوريس- رييس - نيلو - رودريغز - ميزا

الوسط: تورادو - جواردادو - بابلو باريرا - ريينا - زافالا - أكوينو - مولينا - هيريرا 

الهجوم: جيوفاني دوس سانتوس - خافير هيرنانديز - هيريرا - دي نيجريس - خيمينيز 





)★( أبرز المشاركين )★(

فرانشيسكو رودريجيز "مازا " ( مدافع ) 



خافيير هيرنانديز "شيشاريتو " ( مهاجم )








جاريد بورغيتي



لويس هيرنانديز 



كارلوس هيرموسيلو




)★( أكثر اللآعبين مشاركة مع المنتخب )★( 


كلاوديو سواريز





كالعادة اللون الأخضر هو اللبس الرسمي للمنتخب المكسيكي الكلاسيكي ..
حيث إن الزي الاحتياطي باللون الاسود ذو مخطوطات ذهبية على الاكتاف وسادة من الامام بدون زخارف

 


)★( جدول مباريات المنتخب المكسيكي )★(




*

----------


## امام اباتي

*

المنتخب الياباني ( السامورآي )

 

اللقب :السامورآي الأزرق 
المدرب : ألبرتو زاكاريني
القائد : يوجي ناكازاوا
التأسيس : سنة 1929




منتخب اليابان لكرة القدم هو ممثل اليابان الرسمي في رياضة كرة القدم، تأسـس الاتحاد الياباني لكرة القدم في العام 1921، وانضم إلى الفيفا في العام 1929.
شاركت اليابان للمرة الرابعة على التوالي في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم بعد مشاركاتها السابقة في 1998، 2002 ، 2006 ، 2010 . كانت أول مباراة دولية لليابان عام 1917 وخسرت فيها امام الصين بنتيجة 0 - 5 وأكبر فوز لها كان على الفلبين عام 1967 بنتيجة 15 - 0 واقسى خسارة كانت امام الفلبين أيضا في عام 1917 بنتيجة 2 - 15. أفضل نتيجة لليابان في نهائيات كأس العالم لكرة القدم هي الوصول إلى الدور الثاني عام 2002. وصلت اليابان إلى نهائيات كأس آسيا لكرة القدم 5 مرات وفازت بالكاس 1992 ,2000, 2004 ,2011
ومن أشهر من درب المنتخب الياباني الأسطورة البرازيلي زيكو الفريق بين عامي 2002 - 2006 حيث قادهم إلى الفوز بكأس آسيا 2004، أما مدرب الفريق الحالي فهو المدرب الإيطالي البرتو زاكيروني. ويعتبر شونسوكي ناكامورا من أشهر لاعبي اليابان عبر تاريخه وحارس المرمى يوشي كاواغوتشي.



)★( إنجازات المنتخب الياباني )★( 

بطل كأس أسيا 4 مرات كرقم قياسي ، شارك في كأس العالم 4 مرات أعوام [ 1998 + 2002 + 2006 + 2010 ] 
وأفضل ترتيب له دور الـ [ 16] !!





كاواشيما 

ساكاي - كونو - يوشيدا - اوشيدا 

هاسيبي -أيندو 

أوكازاكي - كاغاوا - كيوتاكي 

مايدا 





حارس المرمى [ كاواشيما ]



مدافع [ يوشيدا ]



لآعب الوسط [ كاغاوا ]



مهاجم [ مايدا ]





القميص الرسمي 



القميص الاحتياطي 




)★( جدول مباريات المنتخب ضمن المجوعة A )★( 


السبت 15 / 6 / 2013
اليابان × البرازيل 
الساعه العاشرة مساءاً بتوقيت " مكة المكرمة "

الخميس 20 / 6 / 2013 
ايطاليا × اليابان 
الساعه الوآحده بعد منتصف الليل بتوقيت " مكة المكرمة " 

السبت 22 / 6 / 2013
اليابان × المكسيك 
الساعه العاشرة مساءاً بتوقيت " مكة المكرمة "

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*

منتخب نيجيريا ( النسور الخضراء )



اللقب : النسور الخضراء
تاريخ التأسيس : 1945م
المدرب : ستيفن كيشي
القائد : جوسيف يوبو
تصنيف الفيفا : 22 على مستوى العالم 


 

منتخب نيجيريا لكرة القدم هو فريق كرة قدم الذي يمثل نيجيريا في المسابقات الدولية الرسمية. وبرز هذا المنتخب بشكل خاص منذ أول ظهور له في كأس العالم سنة 1994. في أزهى عصوره عام 1996 لم تشترك "نيجيريا" في دورة جنوب أفريقيا لأسباب سياسية رغم أنه كان الأقوى على الإطلاق وعوقب بالاستبعاد عام 1998 وكان في ازهى عصوره أيضا رغم ذلك حصل على ذهبيه "اتلانتا" وكان أول منتخب افريقى يحظى بهذا الشرف بعد أن اطاح بالبرازيل في قبل النهائى 4/3 وفى النهائى على الأرجنتين ووصل إلى مونديال 1998 واطاح بالماتدور الإسباني الا انه خسر من المنتخب الدنماركى في دور ال16 مخالفا كل الترشيحات التي اوصلته إلى ابعد من ذلك. 

وعاد المنتخب النيجيري إلى بطوله الأمم الافريقيه مجددا ولكنه حل وصيفا رغم تواجده على ارضه ووسط جمهوره بسوء حظ غريب بعد أن خسر بضربات الترجيح امام الكاميرون ولم يحتسب لهم الحكم ضربه ترجيحتجاوزت المرمى ورغم ذلك ظل ضيف دائم في المركز الثالث اعوام 2002 و 2004 و 2006 إلا أن تعثر في الفترة الماضية ولم يتاهل لمونديال 2006 وخرج على يد انجولا المغموره وكذلك خرج من دور ال8 في دورة غانا2008 على يد منتخب غانا رغم النقص العددى بسبب طرد ايسيان مما عجل باقاله مدربه الشهير بيرتى فوجتس الذي قاد ألمانيا فيما سبقى إلى كاس أوروبا.

وتعتبر نيجيريا أكبر دوله افريقيه مصدره للاعبين ولاعبيها منتشرين في أوروبا والدول العربيه والاسيويه وهو منافس قوى في كل بطولات الناشئين والالعاب الأولمبيه.

وكان اكبر فوز لـ"نيجيريا" أمام منتخب "بنين" عندما انتهت المباراة بـ(10-1) في عام 1959م. وبالنسبة لمشاركته في "كأس القارات" فكانت المشاركة الأولى والوحيدة في عام 1955م وافضل ما حققوه في هذه البطولة هو المركز الرابع في نفس العام. 



)★( انجازات النسور الخضراء )★(

★ شارك في نهائيات كأس العالم اربع مرات في أعوام (1994 - 1998 - 2002 - 2010).

★ بطل كأس الامم الافريقية لكرة القدم اعوام (1980 - 1994 - 2013).

★ وصيف كأس الامم الافريقية اعوام (1984 - 1988 - 1990 - 2000).

★ بطل دورة الالعاب الأوليمبية في اتلانتا عام 1996.

★ الوصيف في كرة قدم الالعاب الاولمبية الصيفية عام 2008.



)★( مدرب النسور الخضراء )★( 

 
الاسم : ستيفن كيشي
العمر : 51 عاما
تاريخ الميلاد : 31 يناير 1962م
الجنسية : نيجيري






الاسم : فيسنت اينيياما
العمر : 30 عاما
تاريخ الميلاد : 29 اغسطس 1982
المركز : حارس



الاسم : ايفي اريك امبروز
العمر : 24 عاما
تاريخ الميلاد : 18 اكتوبر 1988م
المركز : مدافع






الاسم : رشيدي يكيني
العمر : 48 سنة 
الجنسية : نيجيري
عدد الاهداف : 37 هدفا في 58 مباراة دولية










)★( جدول مباريات المنتخب ضمن المجموعة B )★(


الآثنين 17 / 6 / 2013
نيجيريا × تاهيتي 
الساعه العاشرة مسآءاً بتوقيت "مكة المكرمة "

الجمعة 21 /6 / 2013
اورجواي × نيجيريا
السآعه الوآحدة بعد منتصف الليل بتوقيت " مكة المكرمة "

الأحد 23/ 6/ 2013
نيجيريا × أسبانيا
السآعة العآشرة مسآءاً بتوقيت " مكة المكرمة "

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
منتخب تاهيتي 



اللقب : منتخب الفينوا ( Fenua )
المدرب : ايدي ايتيتا
القائد : نيكولآس فالار
تاريخ التأسيس : 1951





منتخب تاهيتي لكرة القدم وهو المنتخب الوطني في بولينسيا الفرنسية ويديره اتحاد تاهيتي لكورة القدم. لم يسبق له التأهل إلى بطولة كآس العالم . أفضل انجاز حققه هو احتلال المركز الثاني في بطولة كآس اوقنيسيا مرات في 1973 - 1980 - 1996.
في سنة 2009 شارك منتخب الشباب في بطولة كآس العالم للشباب في مصر ، تأهل عام 1992 الى بطولة كأس العالم للقارآت كممثل عن قارة اوقيانوسيا ، وقد تأهل الى بطولة كأس القارآت 2013 بعد حصوله على لقبكأس أمم اوقيانوسيا OFC عآم 2012.






خافيير سامين

ستيفان فاتيارو - جوناثان تيهاو - كوجوجني -تاورا 

تيهاو -ايفراين 

جاري - صامويل - مارما 

ويليامز 




)★( جدول مباريات المنتخب ضمن المجموعة B )★(

الآثنين 17 / 6/ 2013 
نيجيريا × تاهيتي 
السآعة العاشرة مسآءاً بتوقيت " مكة المكرمة "

الخميس 20 / 6 / 2013
اسبانيا × تاهيتي 
السآعة العاشرة مسآءاً بتوقيت " مكة المكرمة "

الأحد 23 / 6/ 2013
تاهيتي × اورجواي 
الساعة العآشرة مسآءاً بتوقيت " مكة المكرمة "

*

----------

